# Anyone riding Marinoni?



## wanton007

Just wondering how many are riding Marinoni? I am riding a Super Vectra.


----------



## razredge

My brother has one, can't remember which model though. I've seen several people around town (Vancouver, BC) riding them.


----------



## wanton007

I see some people riding them in Victoria as well. It'd certainly be nice to see a few more though.


----------



## redvespablur

Hi, I have two. Early 80's Squadra and a custom 2010 Sportivo. In Victoria


----------



## wanton007

redvespablur said:


> Hi, I have two. Early 80's Squadra and a custom 2010 Sportivo. In Victoria


Nice! Another Marinoni in Victoria! How do you like yours?


----------



## redvespablur

Love it! First bike I've ever had that fit properly. And you?


----------



## wanton007

I love it too. Except mine is a carbon bike so probably just sourced frame from Asia somewhere. Campy stuff is great though. I'd like to get a higher end group and wheels, but will probably have to do this as the budget permits.


----------



## marvelous marinoni

New to forum. I have, and love, a classic, custom made Marinoni. Built 1990. Used once on trip from Victoria to Oregon and stored ever since. Had it checked and serviced and still it sits unused. Anyone have any ideas of who to contact to estimate resale value if I decide to sell it? It's a beautiful bike...babied.


----------



## redvespablur

Straight Up Cycles or Fairfield Cycles are both Marinoni dealers in Victoria and might have an idea for you


----------



## aaronbarker

I've got a Delta Xtra that I've ridden for a few years. It's been dormant for all of this year as I've ridden my restored Fondriest Golden Renaix '88 instead. The Xtra (named Gord) is great for long rides and handles well but it's just not as fast as the Fondriest.

have fun,
Aaron

Carmel, IN


----------



## Frith

*I have 3*

This is my Marinoni Ciclo built in 2005. It lives in England these days and sees action whenever I'm over there. Custom Geometry to my spec made with Columbus Zona. Built with Shimano 105 triple and a few leather bits to class it up. I have used it as a tourer, fast club rides, and long distance solo rides. It now sees me riding around the Devon countryside a couple times a year. The mud guards are a fantastic addition. I often wonder if it's the only Marinoni in the UK!?

Below that is my girlfriend's Marinoni made in the 90's I believe from Columbus Brain. Dressed up with Campy Veloce 9 speed triple. She seems to like it but wants to get it repainted with some more feminine colours. 

Below that is my beautiful old Marinoni frame made with Columbus SL or possibly SLX. I think it's from the early 80's. It's pictured here in fixed gear form but currently being rebuilt as a geared bike with Campy Centaur 10 speed bits (updated pictures coming soon!). This one has the nicest paint of them all. I can't wait for it's reincarnation.


----------



## Garlatti

I am looking to buy a small frame Marinoni, (51cm) preferably with full Campy from the -80s or 90s

I am located in Kitchener ON and have seen many huge framed Marinonis on craigslist.

Hoping this forum can help me find one!


----------



## Robertd101

*Marinoni VR4*

Oh Yes !!
New Marinoni VR4 carbon frame, with Campy Super Record, Campy Eurus Wheels, it's extremely fast and a pure breed. Very happy with this bike. Paint job shows the name of my Local Bike Store.
Take care
Robert


----------



## louise

wanton007 said:


> I love it too. Except mine is a carbon bike so probably just sourced frame from Asia somewhere. Campy stuff is great though. I'd like to get a higher end group and wheels, but will probably have to do this as the budget permits.


Surprisingly your carbon framed Marinoni is in fact made in Quebec. They do not source from Asia.

You can see them being made if you tour their factory.


----------



## wanton007

I might be interested in selling mine except I'm located in Victoria BC. 

2010 Marinoni Super Vectra - 49cm with Campy Veloce.


----------



## rider68

A little late for this forum...
I own a Marinoni Vectra and I love it. I live in Montreal and ride hard and fast mainly on circuit Gilles-Villeneuve and on Mount-Royal hills and roads. I can keep up with most riders on more recent BMC, Cervélo, Madones and likes.
I built it in 2010 with FSA SLK light crank, SRAM Rival group, EASTON EC90 seat post and SLX bar, FSA OS-99 stem, FSA K-Force brakes and EASTON EC90 carbon wheels. It is stiff and very responsive and 14.3 lbs with speedplay pedals and bottle cage.


----------



## Robertd101

Yes, I purchased a Marinoni Vr4 with Campy Super record
and Campy Eurus wheels. The bike is very well balanced, aggressive 
and responsive.


----------



## rider68

Robertd101 said:


> Yes, I purchased a Marinoni Vr4 with Campy Super record
> and Campy Eurus wheels. The bike is very well balanced, aggressive
> and responsive.


Can you compare it to any other bike you rode before that? Have you had other feedbacks from Marinoni carbon frames riders (like the Vectra or more recent VR2,3,4 like yours)?


----------



## Robertd101

I can compare with my Colnago Master X Light and find that my VR4
is more comfortable on long rides. Colnago as tubulars versus clinchers on the other.
Starting over I would go tubulars again, more comfortable and better
grip on the road especially in fast turns.

Another rider near my location as the same vr4 and rides
app 6000km per season and is in love with is bike

Good riding !


----------



## davelikestoplay

Marinoni Piuma rider here. Just got it a month ago. Great bike.


----------



## rider68

*My ride*

Pic of my ride


----------



## wanton007

That's a nice looking bike! Question for you since you built yours up and the Super Vectra is now removed from their site, what size is the BB? I may just keep the bike and slowly build up with some lighter stuff. I'm also taking the bike on the Ride to Conquer Cancer this weekend, so she'll get a guaranteed 310km's logged.


----------



## wanton007

Oh..and here's mine


----------



## rider68

English BB (BSA) 68mm
I use a ceramic GXP BB for my crank and it really is a nice feel to it


----------



## rider68

Nice.
Must be great to ride in Victoria...


----------



## redvespablur

View attachment 260657


Marinoni Sportivo 2010 custom geometry with Zona Tubing

Here is mine. Main ride is now Argon 18 Gallium but this still gets lots of use. Now has Zonda 2-way Fits and 11 Speed Chorus/Athena drivetrain.

In Victoria where the Giro pink is now in vogue


----------



## wanton007

redvespablur said:


> View attachment 260657
> 
> 
> Marinoni Sportivo 2010 custom geometry with Zona Tubing
> 
> Here is mine. Main ride is now Argon 18 Gallium but this still gets lots of use. Now has Zonda 2-way Fits and 11 Speed Chorus/Athena drivetrain.
> 
> In Victoria where the Giro pink is now in vogue


That's awesome. I'm from Victoria as well! Go Hesjedal!


----------



## Blue Star

I just had my 06 Leggero repainted and updated with an Athena drivetrain and 3T attachments:


----------



## Eck

Hey, how is the Marinoni holding up? I am on the market for a new bike and am considering it. During the week I commute and on the weekends I ride with a bunch of roadies. I am looking for something that will allow me to keep up to them. So far, I am considering the Marinoni Sportivo and the Specialized Secteur. Thoughts?


----------



## daniel007

I have a 2012 Marinoni VR3 with Campagnolo Veloce gruppo.........and love it !!!!

Bought it directly from Marinoni in Mascouche (near my place).......and was able to fully customize the paint !!!!

View attachment 277290


Dan,


----------



## Blue Star

Good to see some recent activity on the Marinoni thread... they are releasing a couple of new road models, the Genius and Primo.

Eck, I don't really know about the Spec. Secteur other than just now checking it out online. It looks like a nice bike and has both Carbon and Al options, along with a range of equipment options. Looks like a great club/fitness/gran fondo bike.

Sportivos are available too in a range of frame and spec. options, none of which is Aluminium. For a commuter, its good to have mudguard and rack mounts, which you get on the Sportivo. These are also customizable, at least in the Titanium option, so you can make fit adjustments and tire clearance precisions and additional braze ons.


Ultimately, the two bikes are very different, even though they occupy a similar niche. As a Marinoni owner, I have a strong preference for what this type of company provides.

I have no idea what your budget is or what your commute is like or whether the bike will be stored indoors or out during the day. I myself have a dedicated bike for communting and use my Marinoni strictly for fitness riding. Hope this helps.


----------

